# almond butter.



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Heard alot about this stuff since i've been here. What do you guys and girls do with yours recepie wise?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Spoon.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

what L11 said. maybe on some ryvita


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Chuck it in a shake that's it really


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I dip my Belvita biscuits in it.


----------

